# Minor body scratch



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Somebody (nay tosser) where I store my van has put a 1mm deep by approx 40mm long scratch in my van body (A/trail Apache). I could have lived with that but then the berk has tried to polish it out and rubbed right through what I presume is lacquer all around the damage leaving it dull. Is it lacqer or is it just highly polished ?
Will anything restore the finish ? I can fill and flat it no problem but don't want it to remain dull.


----------

